# Raising Mantids



## csheafer (Dec 5, 2013)

I am going to be hatching out some mantises and was planing on keeping them to 3rd instar (or whenever I can sex them) in small plastic viles

1 inch by 3 inches. From there they will move to deli cups, then to gal size pretzel containers. 1 each.

Is the vile going to be big enough to keep them in until they are sexed?

thanks

Chris


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 5, 2013)

Depending on the species, it should be fine.. What species are you planing on keeping?


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't think so. I would go with the standard deli cups to ensure plenty of room.


----------



## csheafer (Dec 6, 2013)

Chinese praying mantis.... at least I think that's what they will be.

I have a place where there are dozens of ootheca and the most common seems to be the Chinese praying mantis.

All of the ootheca are quite large.

Im planing on hatching out 2 of them from different areas and getting males from one, females from the other for mating.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 6, 2013)

I think you should go with something bigger. It would be very easy for a mis molt in such a small area, and misting could cause way to much moisture in the container.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 6, 2013)

Why do people always write 1 inch by 3 inches on their care sheets? If it would be to small why is that the case? Yes go with deli cups when I think of it...


----------



## csheafer (Dec 6, 2013)

OK, I'm convinced on the deli cups. With the molting such an issue I do think that the deli cups would have a better chance.

Thanks ya all for your input.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 8, 2013)

Give them as much room as you can. Chinese mantises love to roam and move about.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 8, 2013)

As long as they have some thing like a stick in the cup so they can get to the cloth top they will be fine.


----------

